

Ask HN/PG: Leaderboard acting strange? - johns

This morning I was about 100 short of the leaderboard and made two submissions that got me about 60 points. A minute ago I was 95th and the 100th spot was at 3900 but now I'm 98th with the last spot at 4072. Any idea what's up with the fluctuating numbers?
======
pg
I just restarted the server. Users are lazily loaded, so the leaderboard will
look odd for a brief period after a restart.

~~~
ivankirigin
The 'submitted' link on the profile basically doesn't work
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=pg>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ivankirigin>

I suppose it is related to the lazy loading?

~~~
pg
Yes, items are lazily loaded too. Responses to http requests get killed after
30 sec, so if the server has to load too much stuff to satisfy a request, it
will die first.

It's always been this way. After the server has been running for a bit it
stops being a problem.

~~~
ivankirigin
Perhaps you should hide features that are likely going to be unavailable if
the server recently restarted.

No need to send users down a rabbit hole, and certainly no need to waste the
cycles on your machine.

~~~
icey
Or limit it to far fewer results. I click the submissions link pretty
frequently from my own profile as an easy way to check up on conversations on
threads I've started. Now I feel kind of bad for doing it that way.

------
lincolnq
I'd be interested to see what fraction of the leaderboard users' karma comes
from comments vs. stories.

------
bdfh42
And you care bacause?

~~~
johns
Pure curiosity of how it works. That's all. I don't really care either way
where I rank.

~~~
bdfh42
I believe you...

